# Bloodworms - VA BEACH - WHERE??



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Lighthouse is out of Bloods.

Anyone know an alternate we can get them from at night?

Leaving too early to get in the AM...

Thanks!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

HC56,

I got mine at Ocean's East. Try there or at Long Pointe right around the corner from ya! 

Long Pointe had some Bigguns last time I got them from there. 

Ocean's East last night were average size.

Dixie

P.S. Not one Spot or croaker today off of Bloods, just the Pups!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Checked them all*

Struck out - Everyone sold out. Lighthouse is getting their shipment at 11:30 tonight, but I'll be in the sack by then.

Bubba's has some, but they just closed the door and would NOT stay even one minute late to sell them to me. 

Maybe SB will have some in the AM.. If not, then mullet is the flavor of the day!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

HighCap56: Call your closest Walmart....the R


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

try farmfresh....i got 2 10packs ....med size...$6.99>>>per bag


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Blood worms*

MAN!! I PAID $11.00 for a dozen large ones, so I took them fishing with me and the wife (she LOVES fishing). Came home with 20 Spots, none smaller 3/4 pound, 5 citations up to 1-1/4 pounds.
Filleted and skinned all. She is a very good fish cleaner!
We could not eat all of 4 that were cooked so we've got left overs. MMMMMMM!


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I bought some last night at Lynnhaven Pier; $8.50 for one dozen. Looks like the bait shops close up by 8pm.


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

Light House had some nice (very big) worms this morning 9/25/2004


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Sandbridge*

The store at SB had some this morning for $7 and I would call them "medium" size.

Not a bad price either.

Lynnhaven was out when I went there last night and my Farm Fresh does not stock them.

Next time I will buy them well in advance, but surprisingly, very few fish hit on them today.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

K-Mart on Laskin Rd. if all else fails. 5.99 for bloodworms, and 2.99 for nightcrawlers (which in my opinion work just as good as bloodworms, maybe even better in some cases.).. they also usually have squid and shrimp.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

while we're on the subject, where can you get sandworms??? can't say i've ever seen 'em here.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

StillSkatin said:


> while we're on the subject, where can you get sandworms??? can't say i've ever seen 'em here.



Try Lighthouse Tackle they had some about a week ago.


----------

